
Microsoft Project Oxford – Emotion Recognition Demo - SimplyUseless
https://www.projectoxford.ai/demo/emotion#detection
======
downer70
It honestly doesn't matter which company is pioneering these technologies. I
simply no longer look forward to the future that awaits.

    
    
        "Scores": {
          "Anger": 0.0,
          "Contempt": 0.0,
          "Disgust": 0.1,
          "Fear": 0.1,
          "Happiness": 0.0,
          "Neutral": 0.9,
          "Sadness": 0.9,
          "Surprise": 0.0
        }

